# Need OTA HD Antenna info



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Anyone have any input on the Terk HDTVs or Winegard SquareShooter? Both look the same and I assume they're made by the same manufacturer. Good reviews online so far (checked cnet, google and crutchfield). Both are available at local retailers like Best Buy or CCity. The Winegard comes highly recommended by a store that specializes in local OTA antenna installs.

The Terk HDTVo is also available at BBuy and its about $30 cheaper but I am not too keen on getting an amplified antenna (noise issues). I don't see any reviews online for this model so not sure about the quality of reception.

The Terk HDTVs/Winegard SS seems to be a popular choice and I am leaning towards it. Looks more discrete vs. a typical outdoor antenna. Going rate for Antenna & Prof. Install is about $249. Is this a fair price? Feedback on the model itself would be appreciated.

A Dish Network technician is coming over tomorrow so hoping to take care of this same time. I am going to request a straight Antenna to Tuner cable run vs. diplexing the signal - fear of something getting screwed up in between and not being sure what the problem is, total channel loss, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Funny how people will spend a lot of money just because of how an ant looks, 
A $25 R/S 15-2160 will out perform both the Terk and the SS


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

arundc said:


> Anyone have any input on the Terk HDTVs or Winegard SquareShooter? Both look the same and I assume they're made by the same manufacturer. Good reviews online so far (checked cnet, google and crutchfield). Both are available at local retailers like Best Buy or CCity. The Winegard comes highly recommended by a store that specializes in local OTA antenna installs.
> 
> The Terk HDTVo is also available at BBuy and its about $30 cheaper but I am not too keen on getting an amplified antenna (noise issues). I don't see any reviews online for this model so not sure about the quality of reception.
> 
> ...


 Having a nifty-looking OTA antenna is good, and a bonus if it works well. 

Good luck on your install. Let us know how it went.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

oljim said:


> Funny how people will spend a lot of money just because of how an ant looks,
> A $25 R/S 15-2160 will out perform both the Terk and the SS


Ain't that the truth. I have always been partial to the Radio Shack VU-190 antenna. Not sure of the sku-number, but if the salesmaker doesn't trip at least twice getting the antenna out of the stockroom, it's not the right antenna.:lol:


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

oljim said:


> Funny how people will spend a lot of money just because of how an ant looks,
> A $25 R/S 15-2160 will out perform both the Terk and the SS


I did stop by RS and looked at the exact same antenna but was a bit disappointed by its simplicity.  The thing looked like it was put together for a HS science project. I am sure it works well but for me, I don't mind paying a bit extra for aesthetics. Personally (and the Mrs. included), prefer an antenna being as discrete as possible. FYI, the SS retails for only $85 on Amazon.


----------



## arundc (Jan 14, 2006)

Nick said:


> Having a nifty-looking OTA antenna is good, and a bonus if it works well.
> 
> Good luck on your install. Let us know how it went.


So far so good. The 622 OTA antenna meter says 100% for the big 4 locals and about 85-90+ for UPN and WB. The others like some PBS and other locals, averages about 75+. I am impressed. I will post l/term tests soon.

Now I've got the 622 DVR working overtime.


----------

